# Growth On Testicles



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a buck, and a few days ago I noticed what looked like a large pimple on his right testicle that is only really prominent when his testicles enlarge. The other day I noticed a growth of some sort to the right of his testicles and it feels somewhat firm and round. It is about the size of a pea.

Could it be a tumor? Infection? Cyst? 
I don't have money to take him to the vet and I highly doubt my vet would even have any idea how to treat it properly (he had to consult a medical book to see how much Baytril to give my mice).

What could this be? 
He is an adult but is not a year old yet.
The problem seemed to arise all of a sudden.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

without having examined the mouse, noone can say for sure what it is. As you said, it could be a tumor, a cyst or an abscess. Most likely it's an abscess or a tumor.
Does it have a connection to the testicle or is it in the skin of the scrotum?

If it's a tumor, it could be removed surgically. 
An abscess can be split, cleaned out and treatet with oral antibiotics. 
Both can appear rather suddenly.

If he's otherwise healthy and you don't have the money for a vet, you will have to wait and see :/


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Its to the side of his scrotum. He is otherwise healthy so I guess ill wait and see and maybe find some ointment for the sore/pimple.


----------

